# MMORPG disconnects my internet...



## dudex (Jun 23, 2007)

I've had this problem for around two months and still can't solve it. Hopefully you guys can help me? I was able to play mmorpgs such as RO and Maplestory without any issues. However, this problem arose around April and the problem is that while playing a mmorpg, I'll get disconnected within minutes: around 1-5 minutes. I've run spyware checkups, virus, etc. and nothing found. My USB port is fine I believe: my printer works in the same slot as my internet usb slot. My internet runs fine without playing mmorpgs, and the only time when I have problems with my internet would be when playing an mmorpg. I could remedy this problem by restarting my computer when the internet disconnects, but that means I have to restart my computer every 3 minutes just to play. I'm using cable internet, and I have played mmorpgs on this computer for a long while. I'm guessing its a problem my computer has. Has this happened to anyone else besides me? My cable modem is fine because my brother uses the same modem as me, and he is able to play mmorpgs without disconnecting. :sigh:


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

are you sure you are networking on a usb port?if so reinstall the drivers for that.


----------



## dudex (Jun 23, 2007)

pharoah said:


> are you sure you are networking on a usb port?if so reinstall the drivers for that.


How do you reinstall the drivers for the usb ports? Please excuse my ignorance . Yeah, I'm certain I'm networking on a usb port instead of ethernet cable. I tried switching to an ethernet cable, but it won't work.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Are you guys connecting with a router or by using both the USB and Ethernet connectors on the modem?


----------



## dudex (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm connected to the modem (USB), and my brothers are connected through a router(ethernet). I tried switching to the router, but the modem needs to be connected to a computer, and even when I connect both the USB port and the ethernet to the computer, I still disconnect.


----------

